# WLAN auf Nachbarhaus erweitern



## darksplinter (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammne,

meine Großeltern wohnen im haus neben mir und ich würde Ihnen gerne mein WLAN  zur Verfügung stellen.
Sehr geringe Nutzung -> es lohnt sich kein eigener Anschluss.

Was gibt es hier für Möglichkeiten?
Haus steht ca. 200 m weiter, freie Sicht.

Danke!


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

200m?

Da sage ich mal ohne grob zu suchen --> No Way.


----------



## darksplinter (9. Dezember 2018)

Wenn man es gut positioniert vllt. auch nur 150m.

Gibt es da nichts wie Richtfunk o.ä?


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte jahrelang eine WLAN Verbindung über 100m (wenn auch nur mit 54 Mbit/s). Mit einer billigen selbstgebauten "CD-Spindel-Antenne". Und auf der Gegenseite war noch die Originalantenne dran. Mit zwei Richtantennen sollten 200 m daher gar kein Problem sein.

Du brauchst zwei Router mit abnehmbarer Antenne. Auf deiner Seite als Access Point eingestellt, und bei Oma als Bridge (von da dann per LAN oder Access Point weiter). Eine Richtantenne auf beiden Seiten dran, und es sollte laufen. Sichtverbindung zwischen den Antennen vorrausgesetzt. Also außen anbringen, oder notfalls hinters Fenster (so hatte ich es gemacht).

Ich bin nur unschlüssig, ob man heute 2,4 oder 5 GHz nehmen sollte. 2,4 GHz hat eine geringere Dämpfung, ist aber langsamer und hat mehr Störungen durch Nachbarn...


Geräteempfehlungen habe ich keine. Ich hab damals die beliebten Linksys WRT54 genommen, aber das sind heute Museumsstücke...


----------



## darksplinter (9. Dezember 2018)

Wäre da sowas denkbar?

High gain DLB Propeller 2 GHz router - Ligowave


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2018)

Was wäre denn der günstigste Tarif wenn sie selber einen Anschluss hätten?
Wirklich billig wird dich die WLAN-Hardware auch nicht kommen.


----------



## darksplinter (9. Dezember 2018)

Günstigster Tarif wäre um die 30€...
Die Frage ist eben ob Sie es überhaupt nutzen...

Ich denke eben dass Sie es mal ausoprobieren möchten und dann nach nem halben Jahr es nicht mehr nutzen.

Ausserdem gibt es in dem haus max DSL2000, ich hab da Neubau Zugang zu Glasfaser


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Dezember 2018)

Wenn es billig sein soll, dann hol dir bei Ebay gebrauchte Router, und zwei billige Richtantennen. Muss ja nicht aus dem Profi-Segment sein. (Achtung, es gibt verschiedene Typen Antennenstecker)
Richtantennen kann man mit etwas Geschick auch problemlos selber bauen. Anleitungen dafür gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Hab ja wie gesagt selber lange Zeit eine Eigenbauantenne benutzt. Wenn es nicht viel kosten soll, ist es zumindest einen Versuch Wert.


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2018)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Günstigster Tarif wäre um die 30€...
> Die Frage ist eben ob Sie es überhaupt nutzen...
> 
> Ich denke eben dass Sie es mal ausoprobieren möchten und dann nach nem halben Jahr es nicht mehr nutzen.



Dann würd ich ihnen einen gebrauchten UMTS-Stick mit Wertkarte geben.


----------



## darksplinter (9. Dezember 2018)

Überlegung war auch schon da-> maximal E Netz, wenn überhaupt verfügbar (D1,D2 & o2)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Dezember 2018)

Seh ich ähnlich wie Abductee....du kannst es natürlich mit günstigen Antennen versuchen, die dir max. 4 oder 6 dBi Gewinn versprechen (theoretisch wäre das bei so einer Entfernung schon ausreichend), aber ob man damit glücklich wird....

Würde da eher testweise über Kabel was machen. Und wenn deine Großeltern sich dafür entscheiden, schnapp dir nen Sparten  Oder nen kleinen Bagger 

Edit: 4 Stueck Bi-Quad Richtantennen Element 12dBi 2,4GHz WLAN WiFi Richtfunk WIFI  | eBay Du kannst auch sowas versuchen. Bei 10€ ist der Verlust gering ^^


----------



## Abductee (9. Dezember 2018)

Und die haben bei der Netzabdeckung wirklich nur Edge?


----------



## tobse2056 (9. Dezember 2018)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Wäre da sowas denkbar?
> 
> High gain DLB Propeller 2 GHz router - Ligowave



Muss ja nicht gleich sowas teures sein.

TP-Link CPE210 Outdoor WLAN Access Point: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
2 davon sollten problemlos laufen. Wahrscheinlich reicht sogar einer davon und auf der anderen Seite ein normaler Accesspoint/Router mit Client Funktion.

oder auch als 5ghz Version falls viele andere 2,4ghz  Netze in der Nähe sind.
TP-Link CPE510 Outdoor WLAN Access Point: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## chaotium (9. Dezember 2018)

Und die Störgrößen was man draußen immer hat?


----------



## darksplinter (10. Dezember 2018)

tobse2056 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht gleich sowas teures sein.
> 
> TP-Link CPE210 Outdoor WLAN Access Point: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> 2 davon sollten problemlos laufen. Wahrscheinlich reicht sogar einer davon und auf der anderen Seite ein normaler Accesspoint/Router mit Client Funktion.
> ...



Da würde ich dann einen an meinen Router anschliessen und evtl köntne man dann direkt vom Laptop bei meinen Großeltern auf das Netzwerk zugreifen?



Abductee schrieb:


> Und die haben bei der Netzabdeckung wirklich nur Edge?



Ja, leider...
Alpenvorland, Dorf mit 500 EW


----------



## tobse2056 (10. Dezember 2018)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann einen an meinen Router anschliessen und evtl köntne man dann direkt vom Laptop bei meinen Großeltern auf das Netzwerk zugreifen?



Einen davon als Accesspoint konfigurieren , und den zweiten als Client . dann kann man einen weiteren Accesspoint , Router oder auch den Rechner direkt an LAN Anschluss des Zweiten anschließen.

Richtantennen müssen nicht auf beiden Seiten vorhanden sein, aber bei 200 Metern sind Outdoor Antennen schon Pflicht.


----------



## Deep Thought (10. Dezember 2018)

darksplinter schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann einen an meinen Router anschliessen und evtl köntne man dann direkt vom Laptop bei meinen Großeltern auf das Netzwerk zugreifen?



Das ist auf die Entfernung optimistisch. Bei direktem Sichtkontakt aber vielleicht möglich.
Der Router muss mit der Richtantenne auf jeden Fall mindestens am Fenster stehen. Wenn dann deine Oma mit dem Laptop auch am Fenster steht...

Realistischer würde mindestens einen Repeater bei Oma einplanen. So platziert, dass er Sichtkontakt zu dir hat. Wenn es sauber laufen soll, wie bereits gesagt, Richtantenne auf beide Seiten. Die werden sich an normale Repeater aber nicht anschließen lassen, daher -> zweiten Router + Access Point bei die Omi.


----------



## 9maddin9 (16. Dezember 2018)

Ein unterirdisches Kabel ist keine Option, wenn sie 200Meter und das Nachbarhaus ist?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (16. Dezember 2018)

200Meter + Anschlusslänge ist zuviel für ein Kupferkabel.
Schon alleine wegen dem möglichen Potentialunterschied würde man zum LWL greifen.


----------

